# newbie grow



## Fiction (Jun 16, 2006)

Finally recieved all our goods. Germing our seeds! will keep updated...heres some pics.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 17, 2006)

nice setup..what are the dimensions of your box? is that a HPS or MH light?
also what type of material is that on the inside?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2006)

*Damn that's a nice setup and to go with it a very nice strain. Can't wait for the updates. Good luck on your grow. *


----------



## Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> nice setup..what are the dimensions of your box? is that a HPS or MH light?
> also what type of material is that on the inside?


Thanks. The dimensions are 3'X3'X6'5" and thats a 400w HPS. As for what material its made of..I'm not so sure. Its a "Hydrohut Mini" Portable growroom the outside is canvas and the inside is come kind of reflective white plastic.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn that's a nice setup and to go with it a very nice strain. Can't wait for the updates. Good luck on your grow. *


Thanks. Have you ever tried this strain out? I've never had it but Im lookin foward to it hope it all works out..will keep updated.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> Thanks. Have you ever tried this strain out? I've never had it but Im lookin foward to it hope it all works out..will keep updated.


*Whats up Fiction. Sorry i never had the chance to smoke it but have read many good things about it. If i'm not mistaken Ldylunatic and her husband Zen have grown it in the past. You might wanna aks them about it. *


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up man? nice growroom you got, I almost got the hydro-hut . Have you used feminized seeds before and if so how are the results? I read they stress easier.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

My seeds sprouted this morning and I have planted them inside of peat pots filled with pro-mix. Their now sitting under 2 floros inside the grow hut. as far as yur question greenteam..I have no experience with any types of femenized seeds this will be my first hopfully its works out. here are some pics.


----------



## Witness (Jun 17, 2006)

It looks like they have a good home. Gonna be exiting watching the babies growing up to be beautiful ladies. Good luck and keep the pics commin.
peace


----------



## onie_wonderboy (Jun 17, 2006)

really nice man, im lookin to grow some soon, and tips ?


----------



## Fiction (Jun 19, 2006)

6 of the 10 seeds I planted Have sprouted. The clip-on fan inside the hydro hut has failed so I needed to wire a small cfm fan. Im havin some trouble with this summer heat. The temp in the grow room is sustained between 80-85. heres a few pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> 6 of the 10 seeds I planted Have sprouted. The clip-on fan inside the hydro hut has failed so I needed to wire a small cfm fan. Im havin some trouble with this summer heat. The temp in the grow room is sustained between 80-85. heres a few pics.


*Whats up Fiction. Yup i see some little babies in there. CONGRATS my friend your a father.  *


----------



## Fiction (Jun 20, 2006)

All 10 have sprouted. I've moved the light closer to them. heres a pic


----------



## rockydog (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Fiction, How is thar Hydrohut workin out for you?


----------



## Fiction (Jun 20, 2006)

im really early into my grow but so far its been workin juss fine.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 25, 2006)

Its been 9 days since I germed and 7 days since I planted them. Here are some pics. Has anyone ever used sensi-grow nutes? Are they affective?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Your babies are looking great. Sorry but i've never tried those nutes before but i'm sure you will get a reply. Keep up the great work. *


----------



## Fiction (Jun 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Fiction. Your babies are looking great. Sorry but i've never tried those nutes before but i'm sure you will get a reply. Keep up the great work. *


Thanks for the reply TBG, I've heard good things about advance nutrients so decided to give them a try. Will let you kno how that all goes. I plan on using them at half strength juss to make sure i dont over-feed. I read somewhere that the instructions on nute bottles are meant for a minimum 1000watt systems and users of 400watts wont need such a dose. Do you know if that's true?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 26, 2006)

check www.urbangrower.com they rave about advanced nutrients products


----------



## Fiction (Jun 28, 2006)

here's some pics from today. I've got a question, is it normal for the new sets of leaves growing to be a slight yellowgreen color towards the center and fade into green? you can sort of see it in the birdseye view pic. Other then that everthin is goin fine. Finally got the tempeture and humidy just right. Maintaining it at 81* and 42%


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> here's some pics from today. I've got a question, is it normal for the new sets of leaves growing to be a slight yellowgreen color towards the center and fade into green? you can sort of see it in the birdseye view pic. Other then that everthin is goin fine. Finally got the tempeture and humidy just right. Maintaining it at 81* and 42%


*Looking good Fiction. Yes it's normal for the new growth to be a light green or yellowish green in color when the new sets of leaves are forming. *


----------



## Fiction (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reply TBG. Here's just some pics from today. Its been 10 days since they've been planted.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 29, 2006)

keep 'em comin' man...that is a sweet setup.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 29, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> keep 'em comin' man...that is a sweet setup.


 
Thanks man..I'll keep them pics comin. Im following your first grow as well. Goodluck with that. Hopin on females for you!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 1, 2006)

one of the plants has a leaf with this wierd closed sissor look to it. haha


----------



## Fiction (Jul 3, 2006)

So it's been 2 weeks and everything is going fine. Except for 2 plants which have developed slight yellowing on the tips of their second to bottom set of leaves. Is this normal? Could it have been the 2 hours of 90 degree temps they went through before i was home to turn on the a/c?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 3, 2006)

I would say that is heat stress, keep the temps down and make sure the "death" does not increase, mine had some heat stress showing as well. Temp was approx 93 degrees.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

*May i say that your babies are looking great Fiction. Keep them temps down and keep up the good work. Can't wait to see some buds on those babies.  *


----------



## Insane (Jul 4, 2006)

Those are some happy&healthy lookin plants you got there Fiction, can't wait to see those babies grow up


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

nice!!!

Green Mojo on your way!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words n tha mojo. Imma be makin sure to keep those temps down for now on..hopfully wont have anymore problems with heat stress.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words n tha mojo. Imma be makin sure to keep those temps down for now on..hopfully wont have anymore problems with heat stress.


 
Your doing good..


----------



## Fiction (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's a few pics. Unfortunatly the temp peaked at 90* today again. If no one is home to unzip the doors to the hydrohut when the light comes on the temps rise too much. The temps go from a low of 77* with 40% humidity to a high of 90* with 51% humidy. Do you think thats too much of a fluctuation in temps. Starting to worry bout ending up with males and herms.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Fiction, Props on the grow...They look like they are coming along real nice, keep up the good work!  Peace Out and GG


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine are currently staying 84-89 degrees. That is hotter then you would like but will not kill them. If you can keep it at 90 degrees MAX, I would say you will be ok. Grow books that I have read indicate 92-95 degrees you begin to have rapid decrease in plant life.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 6, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Hey Fiction, Props on the grow...They look like they are coming along real nice, keep up the good work! Peace Out and GG


Thanks Dilla!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 6, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Mine are currently staying 84-89 degrees. That is hotter then you would like but will not kill them. If you can keep it at 90 degrees MAX, I would say you will be ok. Grow books that I have read indicate 92-95 degrees you begin to have rapid decrease in plant life.


 Thanks for the info doc. Next few days wont be any easier..forcast callin for 90+ temps outdoors so who knos how hot its gonn get in this apartment. Imma have to make sure to be home on time for them. will keep u posted..peace


----------



## Fiction (Jul 8, 2006)

Its been 3 weeks now. everythin is goin good  here's some pics.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

Great looking plants... How far along into your grow are you?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 8, 2006)

3 weeks now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Your babies are looking great. By the looks of that fan leaf they are really getting big. Your doing a great job man. *


----------



## Fiction (Jul 8, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Fiction. Your babies are looking great. By the looks of that fan leaf they are really getting big. Your doing a great job man. *


thanks TBG.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2006)

everythin ok heres some pics. They've really been growing nicely the tallest one is 12inches. When do i decided to switch to 12s?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Fiction...one question???  Do they have alt. nodes or pre-flowers???  What strain is that??? I am working on a Misty Grow and they are also primarily an Indica Strain as I believe yours are...Mine are 30 days old and have distinct pre-flowers and are just now starting to get alt. nodes.  IMHO it seems like your could be right in line with that...anyhow to answer your question:  You can switch to 12/12 once they are sexually mature (alt. nodes / pre-flower)...UNLESS THEIR CLONES (then you can flower them once they have rooted and show good new growth)...if your babes are sexually mature switch them, but look for the alt. nodes, this will be your best key...Good Luck, your grow is looking great...Peace Out and G


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 10, 2006)

lookin' good ...keep it up bro.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Hey Fiction...one question??? Do they have alt. nodes or pre-flowers??? What strain is that??? I am working on a Misty Grow and they are also primarily an Indica Strain as I believe yours are...Mine are 30 days old and have distinct pre-flowers and are just now starting to get alt. nodes. IMHO it seems like your could be right in line with that...anyhow to answer your question: You can switch to 12/12 once they are sexually mature (alt. nodes / pre-flower)...UNLESS THEIR CLONES (then you can flower them once they have rooted and show good new growth)...if your babes are sexually mature switch them, but look for the alt. nodes, this will be your best key...Good Luck, your grow is looking great...Peace Out and G


Whas up dilla? I've been keepin up with yur grow and it seems like we're around the same stage. Its been 3 weeks 3 days and I have alternating nodes but I'm not sure what preflowers are supposed to look like. (i'll take some pics of the growth goin on between nodes) The strain im growing is called "Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough" I started from femenized seed. I believe its a 80% sativa 20%indica Blend. I plan to switch them to 12/12 in about a week and a half. Anyway..here's some pics. Can u tell if those are preflowers? or just more nodes?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> lookin' good ...keep it up bro.


thanks turkeyneck..yur feedback is appriecated.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Fiction...it looks like just new shoots, I dont see any indication of pre-flowers or for that matter alternating nodes...check out this link it will give you a pretty good idea on what to look for...IMHO you dont want to put them into flower until they are sexually mature...check out the link brother and keep your eyes open....Peace Out and GG

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 11, 2006)

looks delicious for sure!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 15, 2006)

Its been 1 month now. here's some pics the tallest are now 18inches.  can anyone tell me if thats a preflower in one of those pics.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 15, 2006)

Well unfortunately Fiction the pic in the middle looks like the start of a male pre-flower  ...IMHO I can say that I am 60% sure but you still want to definitely put them into 12/12 when they are sexually mature and in 2 weeks you will know for sure...Good Luck with the grow, Peace Out and GG


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think it's a male pre-flower... but then again I haven't been growing very long. My suggestion is to give it a little bit more time to see what it develops into. All I can say is, when my plants looked like that, they were females.


----------



## Insane (Jul 15, 2006)

IMHO it's too early to really determine if thats a male or female preflower. Anyway, 12/12 will tell you for sure within a few weeks, and it looks like those plants are ready for 12/12 very soon if not now, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. Ima wait a little longer then which them over to 12s. Will keep u posted.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 17, 2006)

Think i've spotted my first female pre-flower. Found this growing on my tallest plant.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep you sure did, congrats on the girl!!!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 18, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Yep you sure did, congrats on the girl!!!


Thank Dilla!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Congrats on the female. Can't wait to see her full of buds.  *


----------



## Fiction (Jul 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Fiction. Congrats on the female. Can't wait to see her full of buds.  *


 
Thanks tbg. I'll be switchin the lights on her soon when I recieve my Bloom nutes. Theirs a heat wave goin on here and theirs been blackouts all over my city I'm prayin that it doesnt make it way here. I'll be screwed!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 24, 2006)

everything ok. Plants are now gettin too tall n bushy for the growroom. All are showing female preflowers. Was hoping on noticing a few males to make some place. The bottom leaves are getting there light blocked by the tops so We tryin to add some flourcent lights on the bottom to try n get some light down there. Here's some pics. P.s check out the seeds i picked up for the next grow. Toronto seedbanks..cool


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

Lookin real nice Fiction, congrats on the girls...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks awesome Fiction.  you should be packin' on the bud soon enough.


----------



## Insane (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Fiction, those are some nice happy lookin plants man, they'll be packin on the bud in no time


----------



## Fiction (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank for the feedback! can't wait for them buds.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 29, 2006)

Well im at week six of my grow. I've been in bloom for 2 weeks. One problem tho, I made the mistake of letting my plants get too tall (the biggest one is now 3 feet tall), should have cropped them before switching to bloom. I wasn't expecting to get all females even though I used feminized seeds so I figured I'd have space after discovering some males, but thats not the case so as you can see from the pics below light is barely penetrating them. I started out with nine and gave one away to a friend to make space I may juss get rid of 2 more to make space. conflicted lol. other than that everything is going great, I've got my temps n humidity under control n eveythin good. If anyone has any suggestions as to how I can improve on the light/space situation It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Peace!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 30, 2006)

you have some very beautiful ladies, but im afraid with your setup you will have to get rid of a few more. where did you get your seeds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Yup sounds like you might have to get rid of a few more to make room. Why did you expect to get some males with femanized seeds? Anyway they are looking great and you are doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## Fiction (Aug 1, 2006)

Darktide said:
			
		

> you have some very beautiful ladies, but im afraid with your setup you will have to get rid of a few more. where did you get your seeds?


Thanks for the feedback tide....yeh i've gotten rid of more plants now theirs enough space..i got my seeds from dr. chronic.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 1, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Fiction. Yup sounds like you might have to get rid of a few more to make room. Why did you expect to get some males with femanized seeds? Anyway they are looking great and you are doing a great job keep it up. *


Thanks TBG...I thought i was gonn have males from feminzed seeds because I didnt have my temps under control and heard all these things about feminized seeds bein vulnerable to stress n all that. either way everything is goin ok..i've gotten rid of more plants and now am down to 6 in a 9 sq foot area.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok so if you've been followin my journal you'd know im havin problems with spacin for my plants. So i decided to set up another 400w hps in the tiny hallway between the bathroom n the closets lol..My plan is to move half my plants into that area durin their light period them move them back into the hydrohut for their dark period. I also tied down my largest plant to try and spare some space. Here's some pics...tell me wha u think. Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 3, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. The ladies are looking great. I don't think it will hurt putting them in another area for flower as long as ya get them back in the dark on time.  *


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback tbg. I couldnt cope with gettin rid of anymore of my ladies so i had to make it happen lol


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 3, 2006)

I dont think I could have coped with you loss either if you had to let a few more ladies go, good choice on getting another place setup. They are going to be huge..


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> I dont think I could have coped with you loss either if you had to let a few more ladies go, good choice on getting another place setup. They are going to be huge..


 
Thanks for the feedback doc. I wont be lettin go anymore of my ladies.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 3, 2006)

Only thing i was going to ask you is how do you vent the closet when the light is on? Do you leave the door open?

Edit: Nevermind i'm high and just read your post again, they are not in the closet.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 6, 2006)

lol pass that doc


----------



## Fiction (Aug 7, 2006)

Seven weeks now...3rd week of flowering and their starting to bud! The second hps I set up for them is working out. Here's some pics. Lots of white hairs and a couple are turning orange.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 8, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great Fiction. I see they didn't miss a beat by putting them in the other room. Your doing a great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## oO Indica Haze Oo (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey man that's a really good grow you got going, i've really been intrested in growing that strawberry cough, did you buy it directly from dutch passion over the internet or from this site or another like MP. I guess you could say iim pretty paranoid about buying over the internet into the states. also you bought from toronto seed bank (maybe you live in canada and you just pick em up that way) Well anyways that would be cool if you let me know about how to get my hands on some good seeds.


----------



## boxintype (Aug 8, 2006)

Fiction, I'm curious, what's the percentage of Indica/Sative in that strain?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 9, 2006)

boxintype said:
			
		

> Fiction, I'm curious, what's the percentage of Indica/Sative in that strain?


 
80%sativa 20%Indica if im not mistaken.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 10, 2006)

So I let our plants grow too tall (3-3.5 feet) And my Largest plants got way too close to the bulb and their fan leaves got toasted. Other than that the buds are looking really nice n crystally. here's some group pics and pics of the damage. enjoy


----------



## Fiction (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry guys i havent updated in forever..Alot has happened since then. My plants are lookin less than great..I'll make an update tonight.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, sorry to hear that Fiction...what caused the issues?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 29, 2006)

It all began about two weeks ago. I began to notice some yellowing on the lower leaves and burns on the top fan leaves, it was right after I ran out of the bloom nutes I was using (fox farms Big Bloom) I got new nutes from a local hydro store. So kinda nonorganic 2 part nutes. I fed them once and the problem got alot worse. So I decided to leech them all out. I ran 9 gallons of water through each 3 gallon pot. I then waited a few days for any changes. The problem didnt seem to get better although it didnt get any worse. I let the promix dry out again and gave them a just water. It seemed to help a little but the damage was already done. And this is what I'm left with. I believe what caused all these problems was heat stress (temps topped out at 87), Nutrient Burn from the new nutes, and them being to close to the lamps. I just hope I can still pull them through the last few weeks of flowering. I'm not sure what I should do about all the fried leaves so i just left most of them on. Here's some pics. Any feedback/suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fiction (Aug 29, 2006)

The only ok lookin part of our plants.


----------



## Tonto (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy crap dude, they were doing so well.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. It looks like a case of nute burn to me. I would give them a serious flush. *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2006)

I noticed its SAT dominant in your previous post. 
How far along are you? If into the last 2 weeks or so. I'd quit with the ferts and stick with straight water until harvest (you flushed it out already). Leave the burnt leaves on. gonna be trimmed shortly anyway. You can trim the burn off if ya want, but you want all the plants energy focusing on the buds not repairing cuts. I quit water completely the last week anyway myself. 
Good luck dude, I wouldn't sweat it too much, got some nice colas there.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 7, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Fiction. It looks like a case of nute burn to me. I would give them a serious flush. *


 
Whas up TBG? Yeh I figured that was the problem too. I flushed them out and hopfully I can pull them through. Thanks for the feedback man. I'll let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Mutt. I'm 7.5 weeks in. I have quit with the nutes for the last two waterings and dont plan on giving them any more. So i'll let everyone know how it turns out. Thanks for all the help everyone





			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> I noticed its SAT dominant in your previous post.
> How far along are you? If into the last 2 weeks or so. I'd quit with the ferts and stick with straight water until harvest (you flushed it out already). Leave the burnt leaves on. gonna be trimmed shortly anyway. You can trim the burn off if ya want, but you want all the plants energy focusing on the buds not repairing cuts. I quit water completely the last week anyway myself.
> Good luck dude, I wouldn't sweat it too much, got some nice colas there.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you have any updated pictures?


----------



## Fiction (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry i've been MIA for awhile. Juss a quick update. I've wrapped up my first grow. Yielded only about 2.5 ounces. Been curing for the last 2 weeks. Strawberry Cough is a great high. Very mellow long lasting heady high. I want to thank everyone on the forum for all the help n knowledge they shared. Im already in the process of modifyin my setup and fittin it with an aeroponic 6 plant system. Also germing some Blueberry Skunk seeds. Heres a few pics of the crops enjoy. I'll be startin a new journal shortly. Peace!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 1, 2006)

It looks like good bud, bro! Each time you should get better, so this is a great starting point. The nuggets look great!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*It's always great news when harvest time comes around.   You did one hell of a great job on this grow and look foward to your next. Enjoy the harvest man you deserve it. *


----------



## Fiction (Oct 9, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It's always great news when harvest time comes around.  You did one hell of a great job on this grow and look foward to your next. Enjoy the harvest man you deserve it. *


Thanks TBG I couldnt have done it without all you guys help. Special thanks to all the mods. I juss modified the room and added a 300cfm fan and vented hood. Things will be rolling again in about a week. I got 3 strawberry cough clones and 3 blueberry skunk seedlings. WIll keep u guys updated. Thanks again!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 10, 2006)

real nice i grow room wish i had one. anyway your buds looks good  can't wait to see more. hope you can check out my grow and tell what you think.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 10, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> Thanks TBG I couldnt have done it without all you guys help. Special thanks to all the mods. I juss modified the room and added a 300cfm fan and vented hood. Things will be rolling again in about a week. I got 3 strawberry cough clones and 3 blueberry skunk seedlings. WIll keep u guys updated. Thanks again!


 
Awesome!!!! Time for a new grow journal!! (I'll be following it closely)

Congrats, once again!


----------



## Fiction (Oct 11, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Fiction (Oct 11, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Awesome!!!! Time for a new grow journal!! (I'll be following it closely)
> 
> Congrats, once again!


 
Thanks Bro!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 11, 2006)

That's a great looking nugget!! I wish I could pull it out of the screen and cheif it up!!


----------



## Fiction (Oct 11, 2006)

I just traded a blueberry seed for a pineapple punch seed. look foward to tastin it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*Very nice Fiction. Be sure and give us a smoke report when it's all dry and cured. You did a great job on the grow now it's time to enjoy the harvest.  *


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Feb 8, 2007)

No worry, they look pretty normal to me.  

My plants leaves were a lighter green color toward the center also but turned darker as they grew.


----------



## Bobber (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice grow.Congrats, so hoe mane grams you got from 9 plants?


----------

